# The "Whats Your Name" Campaign



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2009)

so some of us, our names are fairly oviously discernable from our usernames(how many names start with "kev"). 

others have put their real name in their sig.

but for the rest of you, whats your name? i hate calling people "bossycow" or "ffemt"(names used were random selections. anybody that been in the chat room knows ff has no intentions of revealing his true superhero identity).


EDIT: i just mean your first name. not looking to setup an emtlife stalking database or anything, its just nice to be able to address people by their proper name.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 3, 2009)

Dan.

added for the fulfillment of the ridiculous ten characters rule.


----------



## Second (Jan 3, 2009)

Sean

(yea just for the 10)


----------



## el Murpharino (Jan 3, 2009)

I've gone by Murph since I was about...8.  But my nearest and dearest call me Tom...the ol' man calls me Thomas, but I think he's the only one that does so.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 3, 2009)

I go by Dan most of the time (although have no fewer than a dozen nicknames I answer to)... lets stick with Dan


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Dan cubed*

third in a series, of Dan's.  Quite a few of us on here.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 3, 2009)

*Names*

Yvonne AKA Vonny


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jan 3, 2009)

Bob, Only the mother-inlaw gets by with calling me Bobby


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2009)

NESDMEDIC said:


> Bob, Only the mother-inlaw gets by with calling me Bobby


 

nice to meet you, bobby.

:lol::lol:


----------



## silver (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve or Stephen
but please no stevie


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jan 3, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> nice to meet you, bobby.
> 
> :lol::lol:



Guess I sort of stepped into that one with out thinking. Nice to meet you Kev


----------



## flhtci01 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Names*

Frank

*****


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess posting my first name would lead one to know my whole name.So we'll go with what most of my family calls me. I'm Niki


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> "ffemt"(names used were random selections. anybody that been in the chat room knows ff has no intentions of revealing his true superhero identity).



Hmmm....maybe we should start another thread guessing my name?


----------



## exodus (Jan 3, 2009)

TJ

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## JonTullos (Jan 3, 2009)

Those closest to me call me Jon but "professionally" I'm Jonathan.  It makes me sound so corporate... I can't wait to leave that world.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2009)

exodus said:


> TJ
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


 

strong work. i like your style


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 3, 2009)

....wife calls me the pain in her *** but you can call me Art.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve




(more characters)


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 3, 2009)

Most people call me :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: after meeting me. I prefer Your Honor, when I'm on the clock. 


Yes, that was facetious.


----------



## Dobo (Jan 3, 2009)

Rob Dobo, but my friends call me Dobo


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 3, 2009)

My name could be deduced with the powers of google.  There's more than enough info in my signature alone.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 3, 2009)

Supervisor calls me "What the **** have you done now? Didn't I tell you about that before?"

It's a long name, but it's affectionate.


----------



## NJN (Jan 3, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Supervisor calls me "What the **** have you done now? Didn't I tell you about that before?"
> 
> It's a long name, but it's affectionate.



Your supervisors should call you what they call me, PITA.

I go by Piv or Charlie

If i hear one charlie the unicorn joke i will E-Slap ye who said it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2009)

My dad was Bob. My cousins are Robby and Bobby.

My mother was adamant. When I was born, she said, "His name is Rob!"

Rob. Short and simple. It works.

Thanks Mom.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Jan 3, 2009)

silver said:


> Steve or Stephen
> but please no stevie



Same for me


----------



## piranah (Jan 3, 2009)

my name is...jj/jim/james...whatever u need ..


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 3, 2009)

David, but my niece and nephew only call me Uncle Chimpie.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 3, 2009)

Lev is the name


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tyler 

............


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 4, 2009)

Arliss is the name.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 4, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> Tyler
> 
> ............



your last name wouldn't be Dekray by any chance, would it?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 4, 2009)

firecoins said:


> your last name wouldn't be Dekray by any chance, would it?


 
im willing to bet its dekrey


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 4, 2009)

firecoins said:


> your last name wouldn't be Dekray by any chance, would it?



nope  its DeKrey  

E not A


----------



## daedalus (Jan 4, 2009)

Ian

or Bobby... Thats another story


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 4, 2009)

Hee! Hee!    *Just look below......  ^_^


----------



## SCClayton (Jan 4, 2009)

Sean.
Kinda one of those names that has no nicknames and if there are any they are longer.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 4, 2009)

en(*Joy*)nz ,but most of you know that already.

Cheers Joy


----------



## gillysaurus (Jan 4, 2009)

Gilly! Short for Gillian.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 4, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Dan.
> 
> added for the fulfillment of the ridiculous ten characters rule.



No it's not, you're Archie! Remember?

Sashalynn is my full name, but I go by Sasha! 

P.S, anyone calling me Sashalynn may find themselves in a shallow grave.


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 4, 2009)

firecoins said:


> your last name wouldn't be Dekray by any chance, would it?




My guess is that it is:  

Tyler DeKrey
NREMT-P
CPR/BLS Instructor


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2009)

My name is Fred. Duh!


----------



## reaper (Jan 4, 2009)

Everyone just calls me Stiffler or stiffmiester!


----------



## Norcaldude360 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jake, but at work people call me Boss due to my last name.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 4, 2009)

Buck Turgidson


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2009)

TK...and
*no* NOT TK NOODLES


----------



## Sasha (Jan 4, 2009)

TK Noodles? Is that anything like Ramen noodles?


----------



## firecoins (Jan 4, 2009)

My name is Brian.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 5, 2009)

Annemarie to family, (pronounced with a strong new england accent into Amarie)    Annie to people I like.


----------



## ErinCooley (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm Sue......


----------



## rchristi (Jan 5, 2009)

I am generally referred to as Ron. Although Ronnie pronounced with a heavy french accent is my mother's usual name for me.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2009)

ErinCooley said:


> I'm Sue......



Haha. Hi Sue Erin!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Joe here.
I also think I've figured out I probably shouldn't tell y'all what I don't want to be called!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Joe here.
> I also think I've figured out I probably shouldn't tell y'all what I don't want to be called!



A whacker?


----------



## marineman (Jan 6, 2009)

Ian here but I have a rapidly spreading nickname of Ricky, named after Ricky Bobby after an incident at work a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

marineman said:


> Ian here but I have a rapidly spreading nickname of Ricky, named after Ricky Bobby after an incident at work a couple weeks ago.



Help me Jesus! Help me Jewish God! Help me Allah! Help me Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off me!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Another Brian here. Mom used to call me Vincenzo when I was younger cuz it sounded more Italian.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 6, 2009)

So Sasha chaged her picture again, Eh?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So Sasha chaged her picture again, Eh?



I change pictures like I change my underwear! Haha! I have a bunch to use.


----------



## Lin57EMT (Jan 6, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> but for the rest of you, whats your name?




Linda here.

I see you already know my friend Louie.  Louie Lama.    

It's a household name.


----------



## gillysaurus (Jan 6, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Annemarie to family, (pronounced with a strong new england accent into Amarie)    Annie to people I like.



What about to people you don't like?


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine is the one that habitually follows the emdash after the "Later!" at the end of each post.



Later!

--Coop


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I change pictures like I change my underwear! Haha! I have a bunch to use.


I do too.

It's been about 6 months. Maybe I need to use another pair.


----------



## FR Wrath (Jan 6, 2009)

Joshua, or Josh if you prefer. I don't care either way.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not telling.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 7, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> What about to people you don't like?



That would be the family!


----------



## oneluv79 (Jan 7, 2009)

Casey 
A.K.A MsViceGrip
A.K.A oneluv


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 9, 2009)

Tim, my username says that I am an EMT in Australia and born in 1980


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 9, 2009)

Horatio,but my friends call me Fal.......never mind.:wub:


----------



## ChargerGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

my nick name is lana conga


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Jan 9, 2009)

Anthony or Tony


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 9, 2009)

deleted for being stupid


----------



## Sasha (Jan 10, 2009)

bosco578 said:


> horatio,but my friends call me fal.......never mind.:wub:



omg are you on csi: Miami!?!?!?


----------



## phabib (Jan 10, 2009)

Pierre......


----------



## RSQRYDER (Jan 17, 2009)

most folks call me mark


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bond, James Bond


----------



## shannon williams (Jan 18, 2009)

shannon williams...really


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 21, 2009)

Mark here.. I seem to respond to "Hey You!" more tho.


----------



## MJordan2121 (Jan 21, 2009)

The name is Mandy


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2009)

TgerFoxMark said:


> Mark here.. I seem to respond to "Hey You!" more tho.




I think all EMT's learn to respond to the "Hey you!".


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah. we do. as well as many less polite terms!

on this i must say, i am more than a damn ambulance driver.


----------



## raisingkahne9 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep I'm pretty sure I'm Britt


----------



## HasTy (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is pretty obvious my first name is Tyler However my Last name is not Hastings....


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

TylerHastings said:


> Mine is pretty obvious my first name is Tyler However my Last name is not Hastings....




Wow How come I thought it was Bill?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey I actually have had people ask me if that was really my name so I thought I would clear that mystery up before I got to far into my EMT Life Career


----------



## psychomedic (Feb 22, 2009)

mine is peggy but most call me peg or peggy hill


----------



## Katie (Feb 23, 2009)

is it really necessary to type it out?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

Katie said:


> is it really necessary to type it out?




Hi Susie.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 23, 2009)

Mark, but you can call me Farva.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bond, James Bond, but you can call me Mr. Bond.  B)


----------

